# Antibiotics



## Chrissi (Mar 17, 2003)

Dear Peter,

just wondered if you could advise. My dr has put my dh on antibiotics for a very bad throat infection that he has had for quite a while now. I am due for e/c next week and was wondering if the antibiotics could have effect his sperm quality. His sperm is usually ok
thanks.
Chrissi


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Chrissi said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> just wondered if you could advise. My dr has put my dh on antibiotics for a very bad throat infection that he has had for quite a while now. I am due for e/c next week and was wondering if the antibiotics could have effect his sperm quality. His sperm is usually ok
> thanks.
> Chrissi


This will have no effect at all on sperm production. Good luck!

Peter


----------

